# Subaru Outback Owners - Fit Question



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi.

I'm interested in something that allows me to fit my bike inside the car without removing the wheel(s) or seatpost. No problem putting both rear seats down, but I want to know if it is an easy fit in the Outback. Any difference 26" or 29er? What year Subie?

Thanks!


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

This has been covered, but I want a refresher too!

I am looking to get a forester or outback in the Fall

I had heard if you reposition the spare wheel in Forester that a bike will stand up??

how about will a bike lay down in either vehicle with both wheels on and seats down?

thanks guys


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

The Forester is based off of the Impreza platform, so it will have about the same amount of space as an Impreza wagon. I heard that the Forester may require the front wheel to be removed. I'm not sure about a bike standing up, though.

The Outback is based off of the Legacy platform, so it will have about the same amount of space as a Legacy wagon. You can shove your MTB in the back seats folded flat without removing the front wheel on a 1st gen Outback (1997 to 1999 is 1st gen), so all of them should be able to do that. Seatpost may have to be removed. In my case, I can just arrange it so that the seatpost doesn't protrude the strut tower mounting areas.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

so, in either of these vehicles if you lay a moving blanket type thing down you can fit a bike in the back diagonally or something?


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a Forester and an Outback. I use a painter drip cloth to line the interior. Have to remove front wheel in the Forester for sure. Outback can be done without removing front wheel, but involves folding front passenger seat down and putting wheel there. Also, seat post must be collapsed in both. 

It's way easier to just remove the front wheel for either car.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

pointerDixie214 said:


> I have a Forester and an Outback. I use a painter drip cloth to line the interior. Have to remove front wheel in the Forester for sure. Outback can be done without removing front wheel, but involves folding front passenger seat down and putting wheel there. Also, seat post must be collapsed in both.
> 
> It's way easier to just remove the front wheel for either car.


thanks

I know some people are probably like, dude just take a freaking bike to dealer and try it out.



I probably will eventually, none close at moment. so thanks for help.

Has anyone looked at the Tribeca? I guess I could look up those dimensions at the site.

Is the Tribeca, Forester, and Outback all basically the same car with regard to their driving, snow, off-road handling etc? is it all the same AWD? or is one known to be the best off-road?

thanks


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

mx_599 said:


> thanks
> 
> Is the Tribeca, Forester, and Outback all basically the same car with regard to their driving, snow, off-road handling etc? is it all the same AWD? or is one known to be the best off-road?
> 
> thanks


These vehicles are all VERY different as far as handling. All three have the same AWD system, depending on the transmission you get.

Technically, the best offroad would be the Tribeca or the Forester in a 5 speed manual. But neither is a true offroad vehicle. They are meant to be a car with a few extra capabilities.

Having said that, there isn't much better in mud and snow. The times when these cars are limited is when there are rocks with steep angles or approach or departure.

As to the driving, here are my impressions...

Outback- Very fun, yet civilized ride. Quiet, confident, smooth. Car like with decent offroad performance.

Forester- VERY fun, tight ride. Handles much better than an Outback. Tight suspension, more rugged offroad performance. Yet not near as quiet as the Outback. This is a sports car with offroad capabilities.

Tribeca- Not much bigger than an Outback. Just taller. This handles like a true SUV and drives (to me) like a boat. plush ride, pretty quiet, good offroad.

So if you want something comfy for long trips, the Outback is the way to go. Easiest to drive of the three, VERY comfortable, and still does well offroad and in the snow.

If you want something a little smaller, and fun to scoot around town in, the Forester is your car.

I don't like the Tribecas as I haven't seen a need it meets that isn't exceeded by either the Outback or the Forester. I suppose it has the offroad ability of the Forester with a more plush ride? I don't get it, which is why I didn't get it. HAHAHA


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

thanks man, appreciate it. yeah I should have specified. I would never take it truly off road as some do for the sport of it. I meant more snow and mud roads and also nice to make long road trips to races. Up to 500 to 800 miles. Roughly what you might go in one day of driving.

thanks for the review.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

No problem. From what you said I would highly recommend the Outback. Mine is a 2006, so they changed them in 2010... the newer ones are bigger and more SUV like, but I still like them... 

If you check the other Subaru thread going on here you will see that I do take both of mine offroad. But nothing extreme. HAHA

FWIW, the Forester is still comfortable on long trips, just a little more noisy is all. Which gets old.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

pointerDixie214 said:


> No problem. From what you said I would highly recommend the Outback. Mine is a 2006, so they changed them in 2010... the newer ones are bigger and more SUV like, but I still like them...
> 
> If you check the other Subaru thread going on here you will see that I do take both of mine offroad. But nothing extreme. HAHA
> 
> *FWIW, the Forester is still comfortable on long trips, just a little more noisy is all. Which gets old.*


even the newer Forester?

I have always been a huge chevrolet fan...and I still am. I guess I finally decided I could try something else. I am looking for a daily driver that could be good in bad weather and good for the races. I have not ruled out a Mini van type deal either.

However, isn't subaru one of the only true AWD options out there? I see all the major companies seem to have AWD, but most do not look truly AWD. maybe I shouldn't care.

I am assuming subaru is made nice etc...I guess as good as chevrolet.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the posts, and thanks to mx599 for adding to the OP.  

Between the Forrester and Outback, I like the Outback better. I'll probably bring my bike to the dealer (if and when it's clean) and check for fit. 

I'm pretty lazy and want a grab & go option without taking the front wheel off or removing the seatpost. I know, it's not that time-consuming, but if I'm going to get a new vehicle anyway, I might as well get something that fits my needs. Best I've found so far is a minivan, which works like a charm. But it's the wife's vehicle, and I'd like something just a bit more manly!


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

moldau94 said:


> Thanks a lot for the posts, and thanks to mx599 for adding to the OP.
> 
> Between the Forrester and Outback, I like the Outback better. I'll probably bring my bike to the dealer (if and when it's clean) and check for fit.
> 
> I'm pretty lazy and want a grab & go option without taking the front wheel off or removing the seatpost. I know, it's not that time-consuming, but if I'm going to get a new vehicle anyway, I might as well get something that fits my needs. Best I've found so far is a minivan, which works like a charm. But it's the wife's vehicle, and I'd like something just a bit more manly!


same here with mini vans

however, some were looking pretty sleek! and with "AWD"

I could probably sleep in the back for those 24 hour events :thumbsup:


----------



## Habits76 (Aug 13, 2009)

Just get a rack, why would you want the hassel of loading and unloading your bike in the back of your car. There are lots of options for racks that don't cost that much. I own an 06 outback wagon and don't think my bike would fit unless I take the seat post and front wheel off but not sure about the new oubacks, I don't think their much bigger than my 06.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

Habits76 said:


> Just get a rack, why would you want the hassel of loading and unloading your bike in the back of your car. There are lots of options for racks that don't cost that much. I own an 06 outback wagon and don't think my bike would fit unless I take the seat post and front wheel off but not sure about the new oubacks, I don't think their much bigger than my 06.


I know it would seem easier to just use a rack, but I have a number of reasons for wanting in the vehicle.

I was just looking at the Toyota Siennas and they look pretty nice!


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Habits76 said:


> Just get a rack, why would you want the hassel of loading and unloading your bike in the back of your car. There are lots of options for racks that don't cost that much. I own an 06 outback wagon and don't think my bike would fit unless I take the seat post and front wheel off but not sure about the new oubacks, I don't think their much bigger than my 06.


I'm not sure it's a hassle - that's what I'm trying to figure out! :

If I can get the bike in the back without taking the wheel or seat off, that's less of a hassle to me than a rack.

Reasons I would want the bike in the car:

- I want to ride at lunch or after work, and don't want to leave the bike out.
- I have a parking garage where I work, and a bike on top won't clear the ceiling
- On road trips, I'd like to be able to make a stop somewhere without being paranoid about my bike being stolen
- protection from the elements
- It gives me that warm, tingling feeling :eekster:

MX599 - I've got a 2008 Sienna and love it. The bike slides right in standing up, but as I mentioned this is the wife's car. I'm looking for something for myself.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

moldau94 said:


> I'm not sure it's a hassle - that's what I'm trying to figure out! :
> 
> If I can get the bike in the back without taking the wheel or seat off, that's less of a hassle to me than a rack.
> 
> ...


thanks, my reasons are pretty much the same. I do a lot of road trips to races. Not super far, but up to 500-800 miles. Day drives.

I want a "race" vehicle and daily driver. I have a 10 x 10 EZ-UP and I am looking for a vehicle that would park nicely and have the EZ-UP off the back end.

I want everything self contained inside vehicle on these trips...mainly for these same reasons.

The new Sienna looks nice...so you guys are happy with it I take it? enough room back to sleep as well?


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

mx_599 said:


> The new Sienna looks nice...so you guys are happy with it I take it? enough room back to sleep as well?


Yes, very happy with the Sienna. It's great for the kids, works well with the bike, and if I take out the second row seats, I have a cargo van. Yes, there's plenty of room in the back to sleep. But if the van's a-rockin', don't come a-knockin'!


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

I know the mini van is probably the right choice but I find myself drawn to the true AWD of the Subaru's and what I would imagine to be the ultimate in off-roadability...within reason of course.

Is the Sienna nice for road trips? I guess it would be. I am assuming it's part time AWD is sufficient in the snow?


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

I know what you mean - I'm drawn to the Outback as well. A bit more rugged than the soccer mom's minivan. I read that the 2010 Outback has a lot more room than the previous models, but I think I'll need to bring my bike to a dealer to see if it will actually fit. 

The Sienna is great for road trips. It's comfy, for sure. Not sure about its handling in the snow - I'm in Southern California!


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

moldau94 said:


> I know what you mean - I'm drawn to the Outback as well. A bit more rugged than the soccer mom's minivan. I read that the 2010 Outback has a lot more room than the previous models, but I think I'll need to bring my bike to a dealer to see if it will actually fit.
> 
> The Sienna is great for road trips. It's comfy, for sure. Not sure about its handling in the snow - I'm in Southern California!


Let me know if you bring your bike to dealership anytime soon. I won't have the chance for awhile.

I am still leaning towards the outback. seems like there would be lots of after market hop up ops too :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeep4dog (Nov 22, 2009)

Don't listen to pointerDixie 214....I hear he got his oil filter stuck on the Outback and couldn't get it off. I hear he had to have the car towed in to have a "professional" remove the oil filer for him. Hahahaha

O and he drives like a an old man...


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Jeep4dog said:


> Don't listen to pointerDixie 214....I hear he got his oil filter stuck on the Outback and couldn't get it off. I hear he had to have the car towed in to have a "professional" remove the oil filer for him. Hahahaha
> 
> O and he drives like a an old man...


HAHAHAHA I'll take you in my Forester any day while you're in your little wanna be Hummer 4 door Jeep thing. It don't even have a real roof!

(I am just assuming this is you because it makes sense).

EDIT- On second thought, you're probably right. I suck at cars. I suppose you should tackle the V-dub project alone whist I spend time with my nephew inside.


----------



## Jeep4dog (Nov 22, 2009)

Hahaha....hater. It can't be a hummer wanna be, it has a minivan engine for crying out loud.

Back to the original poster. Go with the Outback its much much nicer than the Forester. And no matter what you get if its a Subaru be prepared to be called a "hippie" and "meadow muffin". Seems that they are hippies dig on Subarus. 

Although, I'm still waiting for my no good BIL to hook me up with a Subaru rally car.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Jeep4dog said:


> Hahaha....hater. It can't be a hummer wanna be, it has a minivan engine for crying out loud.
> 
> Back to the original poster. Go with the Outback its much much nicer than the Forester. And no matter what you get if its a Subaru be prepared to be called a "hippie" and "meadow muffin". Seems that they are hippies dig on Subarus.
> 
> Although, I'm still waiting for my no good BIL to hook me up with a Subaru rally car.


Agreed on the "niceness" factor. OB is much nicer. At least ours is. I haven't seen any without the Limited package, so I am not sure about the regular 2.5i models.

And yes, certain (a-hem) family members might call you a meadow muffin as a result.

And your no good B-I-L is looking for a Subaru rally car of his own. Maybe you can drive it if you change the oil filter for me.


----------



## kbahus (Sep 11, 2005)

I can fit a Yeti ASX with a Boxxer and both wheels installed in my 04 Forester XT by just laying down the rear seats. Can't speak for the newer body style though. If a dh bike will fit anything else should.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

new outback is noticeably taller vehicle than previous models....

we saw a guy recently who attached velcro strips to the back of a yakima blockhead and fork mounted his bikes inside his forester. pretty clean and easy to use...when he was done, he just pulled the velcro off and stowed it for later use.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

kbahus said:


> I can fit a Yeti ASX with a Boxxer and both wheels installed in my 04 Forester XT by just laying down the rear seats. Can't speak for the newer body style though. If a dh bike will fit anything else should.


How do you fit it in?!?! My Trek Fuel in 18.5" won't fit in. Did you move the front seats up?!?!

And above... I tried to see if the Fork mount idea would work but my bike's handlebars wouldn't fit this way. Perhaps I should try again?


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

Outback vs. Forester...

I am bummed a couple of you said get the Outback over Forester cause I kind of decided on Forester.

Are you simply saying the OB has some added creature comfort over the Forester? If one does not care about this...? Also, isn't the 2010 Forester "done-up" up a bit more?

Is there any other reasons I should know about?

Here is my plan, can a few of you comment?

2010/2011 Forester. I was planning on removing the rear seat and the rear storage area and spare tire. Will this create substantially more room? Maybe even enough to stand a bike up?

Caveat: I will not do the above if it will ruin things and make the vehicle like crap...but I figured the seat should pretty much just unbolt...no?

I was also going to modify the Forester at a later date with some other subaru parts. I think I was reading you can put the turbo from their impreza on it to get around 300HP.

thanks guys.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

The new Foresters are very nice and you might be able to fit a bike in it standing up...

Didn't know you were talking about new.

If you like the Foresters, get one. Like I said... I have both and I like my Forester just as much as the Outback. It's just different.

As for modding, yes, the STI turbo will mount to the Forester XT (have to get turbo) and produce a crap load of power.

This might help... check out subaruforester.org and subaruoutback.org.

http://www.subaruforester.org/vbulletin/f62/forester-vs-outback-rivalry-73057/


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

pointerDixie214 said:


> The new Foresters are very nice and you might be able to fit a bike in it standing up...
> 
> Didn't know you were talking about new.
> 
> ...


yes, i am just starting to investigate some of those forums.

some made it sound like their mod Foresters were almost like the impreza sti's. i am sure they lowered them and stuff.

I actually wanted to keep mine more off-roadish, but still do the Turbo mod.

How about Diesel vs a mod 300hp Forester? which would you rather have? there is no guarantee that the diesel is even coming so I'd hate to wait around for it. I am thinking go for the modded gasoline forester?


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

If I were to buy new, I would get the turbo gasser. 

I wouldn't count on the diesel. It looks like it is becoming less likely that will happen.

There's a guy on there with a lifted turbo so you can have a fast and offroad style. 

My Forester is starting to be tailored toward light offroad use. I have oversize AT tires and am putting skidplates on it. I won't lift it though since 1. I drive it on the road a lot and 2. it still wouldn't be as good offroad as just buying a jeep.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

pointerDixie214 said:


> If I were to buy new, I would get the turbo gasser.
> 
> I wouldn't count on the diesel. It looks like it is becoming less likely that will happen.
> 
> ...


thanks for your help. I joined the other forum.

Yeah, I have already done the lowered s10 low profile wheel thing and for this I wanted to keep the ride more pleasant and not lower it and not get low profile tires.

How about transmissions? I tend to be an auto guy...but I could be swayed. it looks like some of the trans are 45/55 biased and some 50/50 AWD. Should I even care about that in my transmission decision?

also, what kind of HP can these vehicles handle without messing things up? What have people said on the forums? Can they safely go to 350 HP regardless of transmisson?

I do not want to go crazy, but 300-350 would be sweet I'd think.

My goal is to have a nice race vehicle that is okay for long road trips...500-800 miles...but I think I really want the Forester over OB


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Yes, it fits*

All of my mountain bikes and the road bike (like a 29er only faster and ligher) fit in the back of the Legacy Outback wagon without needing to remove anything.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

OK, played around a bit trying to fit the bike in the car after my ride tonight...

Bike DOES fit in the Fozzy without removing the wheel, which means it would definitely fit in the Outback as well...

Pics... (Didn't even have to lower my seat...)



















This is an 18.5" Trek Fuel, so it's a pretty big bike too...

Sorry for the blurry huge pics... (will try to resize...)


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey, thanks for for taking these! I appreciate it. That clarifies a lot. If you get the chance, can you scope out the other things I was thinking about...ie taking seat out. does it look fairly uncomplicated to unbolt the rear seat?

how about that back storage area...the rear tire etc, does all that come out if one wanted to?

thanks


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

HAHA Funny you should ask this... I removed the entire interior to this car to sound deaden it after I bought it...

Removing the seat is not super hard, but probably not worth it unless you plan on leaving it that way. As for the rear cargo, that takes all of two minutes to remove everything and would allow you to stand the bike up without a tire. Heck, possibly WITH a tire.

Maybe I will do more experimenting later on this...

Here you can see my step by step for dismantling the interior and the rear seat and cargo are is in here... there are also some simple maintenance "how to"s and my wheel paint, bottle opener, flashlight, and offroading pics...

http://www.subaruforester.org/vbulletin/f115/pointerdixie214s-2003-forester-x-69148/

Enjoy!


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

pointerDixie214 said:


> HAHA Funny you should ask this... I removed the entire interior to this car to sound deaden it after I bought it...
> 
> Removing the seat is not super hard, but probably not worth it unless you plan on leaving it that way. As for the rear cargo, that takes all of two minutes to remove everything and would allow you to stand the bike up without a tire. Heck, possibly WITH a tire.
> 
> ...


wow!

thanks, who knew...on a mtn forum!

Yes, I would plan to leave the rear seat out...maybe not forever, but...

I have all small size bikes because I am not that tall. I wonder if my road bike and mtn bikes would actually stand upright with the seat and spare tire removed?


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

you bought this forester used? it looks like it was in really good shape? did you luck out?


----------

